
Would You Hire a Bootcamp Grad? - tetonraven
Would you hire somebody who&#x27;s gone through a 10 week MEAN bootcamp as a junior developer, assuming they also had a running site they&#x27;d built, with source on GitHub?
======
gonepostal
I view it just like many other educational certificates. It is a positive that
you have earned it. What's most important is what have you done with it and
what can you do with it.

Bootcamps don't change people, they just provide tools for their students to
continue learning.

------
tetonraven
Maybe some detail would help. I have interviewed and hired people, been a dev
team lead and manager. I would consider a such a candidate enough to at least
get them on the phone and see where it goes. Just wondering if I'm alone here
(especially because I have a personal bias in this case).

------
pieperz
It depends on the camp and who the somebody is. All boot camps are not created
equal. I went to a boot camp that was not in the top tier and while I dont
necessarily regret going lets just say it was not the reason I was able to get
hired.

~~~
tetonraven
Is there any common resource that people use for judging reputation of these
programs? For what it's worth, the context for my question is for one in
Boulder called RefactorU. I've been a web developer for (well, a while) but my
wife wants to get into the field and this program looks pretty good to me.

------
analognoise
No.

~~~
tetonraven
Any detail on why not? A categorical or conditional no?

